# HELP please- Passenger mirror dip



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Own MK3 2017MY, trying to code passenger mirror dip in reverse. Can this be done if the car does not have electric memory seats?
If so does anyone have VCDS code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah, you can... but there's the problem - it's just not fully functional and kinda pointless..


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> yeah, you can... but there's the problem - it's just not fully functional and kinda pointless..


what do you mean? mine works from factory and is essential when i reverse park.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Own MK3 2017MY, trying to code passenger mirror dip in reverse. Can this be done if the car does not have electric memory seats?
> If so does anyone have VCDS code? Thanks in advance.


Yes you can. Don't need electric seats. I used OBDeleven.

Procedure is as follows:
Turn the knob which controls mirror adjustment to 'R' (I assume your's is a left hand drive)
Unit 52 (select the passenger unit, it may vary from left drive hand/right drive hand)
coding
Byte 4
enable bit 2
enable bit 3

You have to leave the knob position in 'R' when putting the reverse gear for mirror to dip. Mirror will come back to original position when you move forward and have crossed atleast 9mph or when you switch off the engine. Let me know if you are successful or not.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> yeah, you can... but there's the problem - it's just not fully functional and kinda pointless..


I find it useful as I'm useless in reverse parking and helps to be close to kerb but avoid scratching alloy.

If mirror adjustment knob is in central position and side not selected then mirror wont dip (in cases where dip is not required)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

On the lower cars without memory seats the mirror positions are not programable, you need the switch in a set position and its just less than ideal - hence why the TT doesnt have it as standard from factory. I find the dip mirror completely useless.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not understanding why people are saying memory seats are needed. The mirror dipping is offered from the factory when you spec power folding mirrors. Can't see how that is different to enabling it via VCDS!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No it's not... it's explained above - go and "try" to program your "dipped" mirror then... you can't, so its half baked at best.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

If you have mirror dip enabled (eg you paid for folding mirrors or programmed it) it's easy to set the mirror. Once you've triggered it you can have it how you like and it'll remember. No need for electric seats. On some VAG cars it'll even remember the setting per key.

From the manual:

"_Front passenger's exterior mirror tilt function* 
To help you see the curb when backing into a parking space, the surface of the mirror tilts slightly. For this to happen, the knob must be in the position for the front passenger's outside mirror . 
You can adjust the tilted mirror surface by turning the knob in the desired direction. When you move out of reverse and into another gear, the new mirror position is stored and assigned to the key you are using. 
The mirror goes back into its original position once you drive forward faster than 9 mph (15 km/h) or turn the ignition off . _"


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

J400uk said:


> I'm not understanding why people are saying memory seats are needed. The mirror dipping is offered from the factory when you spec power folding mirrors. Can't see how that is different to enabling it via VCDS!


You are correct.

I guess they are saying this because usually curb dip and memory mirror position come together, as they require stepper motors in the mirror housing (as opposed to normal DC motors which just drive when power is connected).
And usually then that feature is then also bundled with memory seats because then it can be sold as an easy to understand and desirable feature for people who share a car... but not in this case.

Although I have no idea if Audi spec different motors for the mirrors depending on if you order the power folding mirrors or not. Would seem crazy to design and fit two different designs, but I've seen Audi do some crazy stuff wrt cost cutting.
And as folding mirrors have to have a different mechanism to non-folding, so it's not totally inconceivable.

Can anyone confirm or deny different mirror positioning motor parts?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Same parts, it's just you can drive to "preset positions" along both axis rather than just the bottom stop of the horizontal axis.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

So then,

Are you saying it's possible to make the mirrors fold without changing anything physical as long as you have memory seats or don't they come into it?

By memory seats do youy mean elctric fully adjustable?

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, electric seats in the TT don't have a memory function.
And no, folding mirrors have different bits in them - The point above is that full service with dip uses the same mirrors, be it folding ones or none folding ones. The "memory parts" records positional data be it seat or mirror.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> and kinda pointless


Sorry I don't agree Toshiba. With mine coded it drops when I go into reverse to pretty much exactly where I would want it positioned if I were to do it manually. When it I drive forward (or restart the car) it returns to exactly where is was before it dipped. It might be that I am exactly the right height for this preset amount of dip in a specific axis to be relevant and if you are near the 5th or 95th percentile it might not work so well be but for a boringly average 5'11" bloke and his 5'7" wife it works exactly as I would choose if I were to design it from scratch. Are you a dwarf?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You don't have to agree, but it is pointless if you can't set it as needed - try a car with the real system and then compare it.
Cavemen thought wall paintings were great and there was no need to improve things either.. history has proven otherwise :lol:

Hey; heaven forbid you could just press a button and the car parks itself - welcome to the modern world, I've left the mirrors on the cave wall..


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> try a car with the real system and then compare it.


I have. It is excellent- puts the mirror just where I'd want it......exactly where the work around user coded system does. As I said this might be because I am of average height but I want for nothing. Go on, admit it, your first post was a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, its useless... pointless and is a waste of effort, not sure i can say it anymore clearly.
You'd be better off-putting the TTS logo on the rev counter if you have a 1.8

So your mirror must move along the vertical then too so you get the correct angle or you have a crap view on the road :wink:


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> No, its useless... pointless and is a waste of effort, not sure i can say it anymore clearly.


As a relatively new member and owner I have really valued your extensive contributions and experience but honestly you do type some shite at times :wink:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Why is everyone saying it drops to one preset? :?

You can change it while it's dipped to have it exactly where you want as per the owners manual I posted earlier. I've had this in a few cars. The missus has it on the S1 and it drops to exactly where it was set not some arbitrary factory coded position. None of the cars have had memory seats but all have had folding mirrors.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

> but all have had folding mirrors.


In which case you are not talking about the same scenario. OP is talking about cars that came without electric folding mirrors that have been coded by the owner to have dipping on standard mirrors.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Ben-S said:


> > but all have had folding mirrors.
> 
> 
> In which case you are not talking about the same scenario. OP is talking about cars that came without electric folding mirrors that have been coded by the owner to have dipping on standard mirrors.


Right got you, thanks. Seems odd that folding or not makes any difference to the mirror drop though.


----------



## CipherTT (Mar 17, 2018)

I have coded the mirror dip function on my car. It dips to correct level for me. Occasionally it may go up by 2 points when going back to its original position, not always. I need to adjust it then. I feel its still worth it.


----------

